# Blue Phantom Pleco



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Video of my little guy...he's very shy.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

nice. He's look great in pictures.


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Riceburner said:


> nice. He's look great in pictures.


Thank you sir!


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh THANKS!!!!!! Now I have to restrain myself from buying one of those TOOOOO. LOL I LOVVVVEEE the colour blue . That little guy is soooooo awesome... gorgeous. If I might ask????? was he very expensive$$$$?


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

If you want a pretty little blue pleco that isn't too expensive, check out the Blue Panaque, originally thought to be a Bristlenose, but actually a panaque breed. Stays small and is absolutely a delight to look at.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for info...... I am trying to keep my numbers down for now..... LOL Hopefully my blue shrimp will curb that urge. - for blue.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

That Pleco is awesome very nice


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Egonsgirl said:


> Oh THANKS!!!!!! Now I have to restrain myself from buying one of those TOOOOO. LOL I LOVVVVEEE the colour blue . That little guy is soooooo awesome... gorgeous. If I might ask????? was he very expensive$$$$?


I think I paid about 40 dollars for him. He's small but he was real small when I purchased him.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Yah.... If things were better here, I would probably be crazy enough to even pay that for something so beautiful and blue. Thanks


----------

